

Sharpening the Intel Driver Focus - mbrubeck
http://keithp.com/blogs/Sharpening_the_Intel_Driver_Focus/

======
ableal
Nice, concise account.

 _we’ll be shrinking our codebase by about 10%_

Ah, Spring cleaning ... (yes, it's more than that, just referring to the
satisfaction of scrubbing off the crud.)

